# Ski-Off Time!



## Greg (Aug 8, 2008)

I think it was the infamous Highway Star that coined the "ski-off" term. So what two AZers would you like to see in a ski-off? Who do you place your money on? Based on their latest tiff I would like to see:

*HPD vs. GSS*

The crusty old coot vs. the chubby slightly mentally ill tombstone salesman. My money goes on the old man.

And if anyone is wondering, this thread was made in jest and I still think Highway Star is a toolbox.


----------



## Greg (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's another one:

*180 vs. powbmps*

One on one on a dual mogul course. That would be rad. Both very accomplished bump skiers. Tough to pick one there.


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 8, 2008)

I would put my mula on HDP.

I Dont really care for a skioff with anyone but there are a couple of arrogant people in here I would really like to see if they have the skills.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> I think it was the infamous Highway Star that coined the "ski-off" term. So what two AZers would you like to see in a ski-off? Who do you place your money on? Based on their latest tiff I would like to see:
> 
> *HPD vs. GSS*
> 
> ...



Well OK, no offense to him, but I’m not eating lunch with him when we’re done. I figure if my hand where to accidentally get too close to his tray(s) he might fork off a couple of my fingers by mistake during his eating frenzy.


----------



## Marc (Aug 8, 2008)

HPD v. Tin Woodsman.

House takes 20%.  Place your bets here.


----------



## Greg (Aug 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> HPD v. Tin Woodsman.
> 
> House takes 20%.  Place your bets here.



Kind of an old school RSN classic. Can't call this one since I've never seen any evidence of TW's skiing. It's my perception that he's pretty good though. Would be a fun one to watch.


----------



## Greg (Aug 8, 2008)

Actually, thinking about it I would like to see:

Tin Woodsman vs. tjf67

Both very opinionated and slightly abrasive. It's my guess they both rip, but who walks the talk better?


----------



## Marc (Aug 8, 2008)

Austin vs. Steeze.

Cause it was supposed to happen last year and never did.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 8, 2008)

Severine v MrsEvil v other skier chicks, the more the better


...I just wanna see a cat fight


----------



## Marc (Aug 8, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Severine v MrsEvil v other skier chicks, the more the better
> 
> 
> ...I just wanna see a cat fight



Naked ski off?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> I think it was the infamous Highway Star that coined the "ski-off" term. So what two AZers would you like to see in a ski-off? Who do you place your money on? Based on their latest tiff I would like to see:
> 
> *HPD vs. GSS*
> 
> ...




I put my money on GSS in that one..whether technical or speed...HPD is like 60..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Well OK, no offense to him, but I’m not eating lunch with him when we’re done. I figure if my hand where to accidentally get too close to his tray(s) he might fork off a couple of my fingers by mistake during his eating frenzy.



I'm not that fat..lol..I'm 210 pounds..and we all no that most season passholders don't buy sh9tty ski area food..lol


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> Naked ski off?



THey need a little protective wear in the event of a bad fall. Men's boxers and pasties should be adequate and it leaves something for the imagination.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2008)

I would ski naked..I have the balls for it!!!


----------



## Marc (Aug 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> THey need a little protective wear in the event of a bad fall. Men's boxers and pasties should be adequate and it leaves something for the imagination.



Maybe we could just turn it into a naked wrestle off?


/In jello.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2008)

marc said:


> maybe we could just turn it into a naked wrestle off?
> 
> 
> /in jello.



jea!!!!!...


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> Naked ski off?


A panties off ski off


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Aug 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Actually, thinking about it I would like to see:
> 
> Tin Woodsman vs. tjf67
> 
> Both very opinionated and slightly abrasive. It's my guess they both rip, but who walks the talk better?



Yah, it is decided.  Chinese Downhill.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 8, 2008)

TJF v. Greg

He wants you Greg, not in a bad way, just wants to see what you're all about. He was bummed last season when you had to cancel.

BTW - You are correct, he does rip.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I put my money on GSS in that one..whether technical or speed...HPD is like 60..



I'm 54, so there



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm not that fat..lol..I'm 210 pounds..and we all no that most season passholders don't buy sh9tty ski area food..lol



I buy at the mountain. They have some good stuff at WF



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I would ski naked..I have the balls for it!!!



Yeah, but nobdy wants to see that.


----------



## Greg (Aug 8, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> He wants you Greg, not in a bad way, just wants to see what you're all about. He was bummed last season when you had to cancel.



I was bummed too. TJF was very welcoming and I was looking forward to skiing with him and you. Madskier had a great time. That was a tricky domestic play I had to make unfortunately.

There's enough video floating around so my (in)ability shouldn't be much of a secret to anyone. Perhaps I'm one of the arrogant ones he's talking about?


----------



## Greg (Aug 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I put my money on GSS in that one..whether technical or speed...HPD is like 60..





highpeaksdrifter said:


> I'm 54, so there



Even worse that an old man will school you like that, despite the fact that you have logged 364 days, 2 hours, 12 minutes and 4 seconds if ski time for a total of 1,345,689 feet and 9 3/8" of vertical the past three seasons...


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 8, 2008)

Tin Woodsman said:


> Yah, it is decided.  Chinese Downhill.



whata da fucka isa chinese downhill?


----------



## hardline (Aug 8, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> whata da fucka isa chinese downhill?



your kiddin right?


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 8, 2008)

hardline said:


> your kiddin right?


 its the line that the japanese dude says right after Rudy says "Ya, Chineeeze downhill....itz zee only vay"  I've watched the movie at least 100 times, used to own it...have half of it memorized but I don't think I've seen it for almost 20 years.  I even recorded the soundtrack from the speakers on the tv onto my boombox along with some of the better lines...didn't have iTunes back then...didn't even have CD or DVD players.     Wanna hear the opening song...sing it in your best kenny loggins-esque voice:
nothing feels quite like the top of the hill 
don't you try to catch me, you never will...
I want it now, I want it bad...don't you see
if you don't start up, you won't catch up
Thats the way its gonna be...
Love starts at the top of the hill


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> Naked ski off?



I wanna see me vs. Marc. And I can't promise I won't take my ski off and try to stab him with it.

JimG vs. Beetlenut


----------



## severine (Aug 8, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Severine v MrsEvil v other skier chicks, the more the better
> 
> 
> ...I just wanna see a cat fight





Marc said:


> Naked ski off?





Moe Ghoul said:


> THey need a little protective wear in the event of a bad fall. Men's boxers and pasties should be adequate and it leaves something for the imagination.





Marc said:


> Maybe we could just turn it into a naked wrestle off?
> 
> 
> /In jello.





cbcbd said:


> A panties off ski off


I'm away for one afternoon and this is what I return to?  :roll:

Besides, I already had my jello in A-basin.

..............................................................

Ski-off.... ummmm.... I'd like to see MR. evil -vs- MRGisevil.  She could kick his ass! 

I'm also thinking GSS -vs- Greg.


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 8, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm away for one afternoon and this is what I return to?  :roll:
> 
> Besides, I already had my jello in A-basin.
> 
> ...



Aww thanks for the shout Carrie! But are you sure you don't want to see me go at Marc with a ski? I think that'd be much more entertaining...


----------



## severine (Aug 8, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Aww thanks for the shout Carrie! But are you sure you don't want to see me go at Marc with a ski? I think that'd be much more entertaining...


I'd like to see you stab him with your ski.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 8, 2008)

Greg vs. AndyZee.

On a bump run, naturally.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 8, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Aww thanks for the shout Carrie! But are you sure you don't want to see me go at Marc with a ski? I think that'd be much more entertaining...



Seeing as how it's a rule that you can't declare a ski-off with yourself involved (it is a rule, I just made it,) I'll take the honors here:

Marc vs. MRGisevil.

It would actually be a two-part competition, the second part involving designing something that doesn't just stand there.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> the infamous Highway Star



Douche


----------



## koreshot (Aug 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> HPD v. Tin Woodsman.
> 
> House takes 20%.  Place your bets here.



HPD, guaranteed.  I have seen a video of him skiing, he is actually a pretty good skier.  

And, I have actually skied with Mr. Woodsman before.  He probably doesn't remember me, but I skied with him for a good few hours in VT.  I didn't realize he hung out on AZ or that he was abrasive or that he suggested he was hot sh.t. 

In person he is a very nice guy and a fine skier.  He was skiing his beloved Volkl (CHM) Explosivs and in the conditions that day they weren't making life easy for him.  But my money is still with HPD.


----------



## Philpug (Aug 9, 2008)

I have skied with THE Highway Star, i will take him against most. Like him or not, he can get down the hill.


----------



## Greg (Aug 9, 2008)

*riverc0il vs. 2knees* on Chute at MRG. No speed points. Judging based solely on style and control. Tough call. I'll give the slight edge to 2knees based on mogul proficiency.


----------



## Greg (Aug 9, 2008)

koreshot said:


> HPD, guaranteed.  I have seen a video of him skiing, he is actually a pretty good skier.


*Very* good skier. The name of his game is control.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> *riverc0il vs. 2knees* on Chute at MRG. No speed points. Judging based solely on style and control. Tough call. I'll give the slight edge to 2knees based on mogul proficiency.


I am certainly not going to claim an award for mogul ability and would probably give 2knees the advantage since there are not really any terrain aspects and it is just straight moguls down Chute. But where do you make the comparison? When was the last time you have seen me ski moguls? Let's move it down a few hundred feet to Liftline and take the combined for both segments  Move it a little to skier's left into the trees and now we're talking  You picked one man's proficiency and another man's specialty. If we are going to ski it off, it needs to involve all aspects of the mountain or at least a representative showing of abilities. Otherwise it isn't a ski off so much as a bump comp.


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 9, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> I am certainly not going to claim an award for mogul ability and would probably give 2knees the advantage since there are not really any terrain aspects and it is just straight moguls down Chute. But where do you make the comparison? When was the last time you have seen me ski moguls? Let's move it down a few hundred feet to Liftline and take the combined for both segments  Move it a little to skier's left into the trees and now we're talking  You picked one man's proficiency and another man's specialty. If we are going to ski it off, it needs to involve all aspects of the mountain or at least a representative showing of abilities. Otherwise it isn't a ski off so much as a bump comp.




Ha thats to funny.  
You should come over to LP this year.


----------



## Greg (Aug 9, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> I am certainly not going to claim an award for mogul ability and would probably give 2knees the advantage since there are not really any terrain aspects and it is just straight moguls down Chute. But where do you make the comparison? When was the last time you have seen me ski moguls? Let's move it down a few hundred feet to Liftline and take the combined for both segments  Move it a little to skier's left into the trees and now we're talking  You picked one man's proficiency and another man's specialty. If we are going to ski it off, it needs to involve all aspects of the mountain or at least a representative showing of abilities. Otherwise it isn't a ski off so much as a bump comp.



Steve, oh Steve. Typical over-analyzing things. 2knees is a helluva bump skier. You should sit back and just be happy I consider you in the same league with him on the mogul front... 

Seriously, I think you're one of the best all around skiers I know and granted, I haven't skied with you in some time, and I certainly haven't seen you in bumps for any extended period. In fact, I haven't spent all that much time skiing with you on any really technical terrain. I just thought it would be interesting to pit an accomplished all arounder like yourself against a specialist like him.

To that end, I've seen Pat ski Redline on a powder day on skinny bump skis with little trouble so I don't think the competition on the combined Chute/Liftline would be the total blowout you think it would be. Pretty presumptuous of you to take anything away from the man's all mountain skill without even ever seeing him ski, no....?

Come on everybody, let's not take this too seriously. :roll:


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 9, 2008)

When did I suggest it would be a total blow out? I merely suggested leveling the playing field a bit. Was it presumptious of me to think I was going to get blown away on Chute without ever having seen 2knees ski? Sounds like you are taking it seriously too trying to put words in my mouth suggesting I said it would be a blow out. If I was taking it seriously, why did I bother with two emoticons? Who is over analyzing? Well, we both are now.

Definitely mid-August. I wasn't taking it seriously in my last post. I was taking it quite humorously. Now I am taking it seriously.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 9, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> When did I suggest it would be a total blow out? I merely suggested leveling the playing field a bit. Was it presumptious of me to think I was going to get blown away on Chute without ever having seen 2knees ski? Sounds like you are taking it seriously too trying to put words in my mouth suggesting I said it would be a blow out. If I was taking it seriously, why did I bother with two emoticons? Who is over analyzing? Well, we both are now.
> 
> Definitely mid-August. I wasn't taking it seriously in my last post. I was taking it quite humorously. Now I am taking it seriously.




What difference does it make how anyone thinks someone else skis? In most cases the critiques are based on very limited observations anyway. It’s a fun thread not to be taken seriously. You know how you ski and I would hope you’re a confident person and are happy with that.

I'm not starting with you Oil really. In the end what difference does it make if 2knees is a better skier then you or not.

BTW-I remember axin Greg in person about several AZer's skill level and he spoke very highly of yours.


----------



## Greg (Aug 9, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> When did I suggest it would be a total blow out? I merely suggested leveling the playing field a bit. Was it presumptious of me to think I was going to get blown away on Chute without ever having seen 2knees ski? Sounds like you are taking it seriously too trying to put words in my mouth suggesting I said it would be a blow out. If I was taking it seriously, why did I bother with two emoticons? Who is over analyzing? Well, we both are now.
> 
> Definitely mid-August. I wasn't taking it seriously in my last post. I was taking it quite humorously. Now I am taking it seriously.



Sweet. This thread is starting to become the shit-talking' flamefest I though it would. Definitely August. :lol:

"would probably give 2knees the advantage *since there are not really any terrain aspects* and it is *just straight moguls* down Chute"

*Translation:* _2knees probably sucks on anything other than bumps._

"Let's move it down a few hundred feet to Liftline and take the combined for both segments  Move it a little to skier's left into the trees and now we're talking"

*Translation:* _2knees probably sucks on anything other than bumps._

Presumptious indeed. 

(Emoticons included lest anyone thinks I'm being too serious. Which is bullshit because as we all know they just gives us a pass to say what we really think.) :lol:


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 9, 2008)

2knees would eat most of us alive in the bumps...

...to give anyone a slight chance at a comp you would have to include at least something else other than bumps, or else it would be game over before it even started.

Not saying 2knees can't handle the trees, it's just that we all fear him in the bumps.

I think that's what RC was saying.

smilies are for pansies...


----------



## Greg (Aug 9, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> 2knees would eat most of us alive in the bumps...
> 
> ...to give anyone a slight chance at a comp you would have to include at least something else other than bumps, or else it would be game over before it even started.
> 
> ...



2knees _can _rip the bumps. Quite frankly, Steve should be flattered I think he's a good enough overall skier that he would still be competitive with Pat in a pure mogul contest. He took it totally the wrong way. But what the hell do I know...

And I would kick andyzee's ass.  :lol:


----------



## snoseek (Aug 9, 2008)

I can roll pretty good on the chairlift......in the wind. Maybe not as good as GSS though...hmmmm


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 10, 2008)

snoseek said:


> I can roll pretty good on the chairlift......in the wind. Maybe not as good as GSS though...hmmmm



I've had alot of practice but in the wind is tough..but possible..


----------



## Geoff (Aug 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I've had alot of practice but in the wind is tough..but possible..



I'm having flashbacks to the late-1970's.  You roll it in your coat pocket 1-handed.   You need to have pre-cleaned the worst of the twigs & seeds and you need at least a 1 1/2 rolling paper or you'll make a mess out of it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 10, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I'm having flashbacks to the late-1970's.  You roll it in your coat pocket 1-handed.   You need to have pre-cleaned the worst of the twigs & seeds and you need at least a 1 1/2 rolling paper or you'll make a mess out of it.



EZwider Double wides rock..


----------



## ripzillia (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## koreshot (Aug 10, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> 2knees would eat most of us alive in the bumps...
> 
> ...to give anyone a slight chance at a comp you would have to include at least something else other than bumps, or else it would be game over before it even started.
> 
> ...



Never skied with 2knees but have seen enough video footage to prove that he rips in the bumps - big time.

That being said, too much freaking focus on the bumps!  Being a good skier means being able to handle any condition and challenge the mountain throws at you.  Given Steve's credentials, I would expect him to more than stand his ground anywhere outside a mogul field.

Jamie Pierre can break world records in cliff hucks (even if he lands on his head most of the time), but it don't make him a better skier than the greats like Shane McConkey.


----------



## Greg (Aug 10, 2008)

koreshot said:


> That being said, too much freaking focus on the bumps!  Being a good skier means being able to handle any condition and challenge the mountain throws at you.



Pfft. Remember, [thread="8100"]bumps make the man[/thread]. I've *never *seen a guy that can rip moguls, struggle elsewhere.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Pfft. Remember, [thread="8100"]bumps make the man[/thread]. I've *never *seen a guy that can rip moguls, struggle elsewhere.



What about ripping big fast GS turns through deep crud..that's one of my favorites..on fat skis or race skis..


----------



## koreshot (Aug 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Pfft. Remember, [thread="8100"]bumps make the man[/thread]. I've *never *seen a guy that can rip moguls, struggle elsewhere.



I read through some of that thread - I think we are in agreement.  Anyone that claims to be an expert skier needs to be a solid bump skier, but he doesn't have to be a bump God.  My lack of bump skills is probably the number one reason I would never call myself an expert skier.  But I would laugh at anyone who can't carve and calls themselves an expert. 

You made a statement in the other thread that the best skiers were in the mogul fields.  I think that is mostly true on the east coast, because most EC ski areas offer groomers, steep groomers and bump runs - bump runs are harder to ski than steep groomers.  But out West, I rarely see the best skiers in the bumps, most of them are skiing impossibly steep runs at mach speed, dropping cliffs and laughing at avy and other exposures.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 10, 2008)

koreshot said:


> You made a statement in the other thread that the best skiers were in the mogul fields.  I think that is mostly true on the east coast, because most EC ski areas offer groomers, steep groomers and bump runs - bump runs are harder to ski than steep groomers.  But out West, I rarely see the best skiers in the bumps, most of them are skiing impossibly steep runs at mach speed, dropping cliffs and laughing at avy and other exposures.




What you're saying makes sense. I met some several really good skiers at Loveland thet despise moguls unless they're really soft. They mostly go there to avoid the Neverending Summit County Mogul field.


----------



## chase (Aug 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Pfft. Remember, [thread="8100"]bumps make the man[/thread]. I've *never *seen a guy that can rip moguls, struggle elsewhere.



I"m really not trying to be a prick here but have you ever skied a place like jackson or snowbird.? 

Disclaimer:I ski bumps a lot and believe that if you are skiing a "small area" they are the best way to develop the skills needed to ski bigger mountains.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 10, 2008)

chase said:


> I"m really not trying to be a prick here but have you ever skied a place like jackson or snowbird.?
> 
> Disclaimer:I ski bumps a lot and believe that if you are skiing a "small area" they are the best way to develop the skills needed to ski bigger mountains.



I don't think Greg has ever skied out west..but shit in the east is so flat in comparison and stuff out west can be so steep and humbling..since a wrong turn can mean a ragdoll fall over rocks..Yes there are some steep pitches in the east but most aren't sustained for over a couple hundred vert..


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

I haven't been out West. And remember, this is a Northeast specific forum and most of the conversation is in that vein. Put some of those guys that huck big drops out West on some icy East coast bumps and I bet some would flail around a bit. Different advanced/expert skiing skill sets.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> I haven't been out West. And remember, this is a Northeast specific forum and most of the conversation is in that vein. Put some of those guys that huck big drops out West on some icy East coast bumps and I bet some would flail around a bit. Different advanced/expert skiing skill sets.



There is some degree of truth to this statement, but I'd imagine far more east coasters get intimidated and struggle on the West Coast steeps than vice versa. 

I actually had an experience that kind of demonstrates what you are saying.  My last time out west was March of 01 in the Aspen area.  I was skiing Snowmass one of the days and the conditions sucked.  It seriously compared to an icy east coast day.  I didn't want to let it deter me from skiing some of there harder trails.  I skied one particular chute on the Hanging Valley Wall quite well as the ski patrol looked up from  the bottom as they had just opened it.  When I got to the bottom they said they were accepting applications and could use a few more patrol that could handle those type of conditions. They also said you must be from the east coast. :lol:


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 11, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> There is some degree of truth to this statement, but I'd imagine far more east coasters get intimidated and struggle on the West Coast steeps than vice versa.
> 
> I actually had an experience that kind of demonstrates what you are saying.  My last time out west was March of 01 in the Aspen area.  I was skiing Snowmass one of the days and the conditions sucked.  It seriously compared to an icy east coast day.  I didn't want to let it deter me from skiing some of there harder trails.  I skied one particular chute on the Hanging Valley Wall quite well as the ski patrol looked up from  the bottom as they had just opened it.  When I got to the bottom they said they were accepting applications and could use a few more patrol that could handle those type of conditions. They also said you must be from the east coast. :lol:



toot toot


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 11, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> toot toot



hey, I'm no pro my friend and this was seven years ago.  It's a rare event that I toot my horn on here and I'm sure if I went back out there today to ski the same line, I'd probably get laughed at by the patrollers :lol:


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 11, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> hey, I'm no pro my friend and this was seven years ago.  It's a rare event that I toot my horn on here and I'm sure if I went back out there today to ski the same line, I'd probably get laughed at by the patrollers :lol:



Only kidding and there is nothing wrong with tooting you own horn.  I just got a little chuckle out of it and threw it out there


----------



## Geoff (Aug 11, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> There is some degree of truth to this statement, but I'd imagine far more east coasters get intimidated and struggle on the West Coast steeps than vice versa.



I think an awful lot of reasonably competent eastern mogul skiers really struggle in no-fall western steeps.  When you get up around 45 degrees, any flaw in your technique really gets amplified.

I remember skiing at Killington with a guy who was in for a day from Breckenridge.  He was PSIA Level III certified.  He had absolutely no ability to read eastern terrain.  We read the difference between the gray bullet-proof and the white softer snow without even thinking about it and automatically avoid the gray spots.  He didn't have that skill and was all over the place.  Give him a week with eastern conditions and he'd be just fine... though he'd probably bail out back to Colorado after 2 or 3 days of it.


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> toot toot





deadheadskier said:


> hey, I'm no pro my friend and this was seven years ago.  It's a rare event that I toot my horn on here and I'm sure if I went back out there today to ski the same line, I'd probably get laughed at by the patrollers :lol:



tjf67 vs. deadheadskier

:lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> tjf67 vs. deadheadskier
> 
> :lol:




at Snowmass on the Hanging Valley Wall, judged by ski patrol












trip sponsored by Greg and Alpinezone :lol:


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 11, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I think an awful lot of reasonably competent eastern mogul skiers really struggle in no-fall western steeps.  When you get up around 45 degrees, any flaw in your technique really gets amplified.
> 
> I remember skiing at Killington with a guy who was in for a day from Breckenridge.  He was PSIA Level III certified.  He had absolutely no ability to read eastern terrain.  We read the difference between the gray bullet-proof and the white softer snow without even thinking about it and automatically avoid the gray spots.  He didn't have that skill and was all over the place.  Give him a week with eastern conditions and he'd be just fine... though he'd probably bail out back to Colorado after 2 or 3 days of it.



It does not take long for and easterner to get used to the steeps out west.  It more intimidating than anything else.  Once you get into it and see that you can set an edge and hold it turn into super adreniline rushes.  Comming out of each turn launching 10 to 15 feat then landing into the next turn.  Fun Fun. 
Western hills do get ice.  When it gets up to 50 during the day then down to 10 at night.  Early the next morning you may as well stay in bed.


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 11, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> at Snowmass on the Hanging Valley Wall, judged by ski patrol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A sponsored trip and I am in


----------



## Geoff (Aug 11, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> at Snowmass on the Hanging Valley Wall, judged by ski patrol



I did a rag doll tumble down that in the early 1990's.  I dropped in at an untracked area and discovered it was windblown rather than fluff.  Instead of completing my first turn, I heard "click-click" as I double released.  Both ski pole shafts pulled out of the grips on the way down.  No damage other than a fat lip.  My shell pants were down around my ankles and I'd ripped out the top foot of the side zipper.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> I haven't been out West. And remember, this is a Northeast specific forum and most of the conversation is in that vein. Put some of those guys that huck big drops out West on some icy East coast bumps and I bet some would flail around a bit. Different advanced/expert skiing skill sets.



Greg, you need to get out west...everything is better, bigger, and softer.  You'd love Highline at Vail...very long bump run next to an old school double...or Prima, Pronto, LogChute...Vail's bump tri-fecta.  Thames at Park City-where the US mogul team practices...High Rustler at Alta-one mean a$$ run when its bumped.  Taos, Telluride, Winter Park...all bump meccas waiting for you to visit.  

Granted, this is a northeastern forum, but when we're talking all around skiing skills, if you haven't done some time out west and can handle the different conditions, exposures, etc your skill set is not complete regardless of how solid someone is in bumps or trees here in the east.  

Personally, I think the best tree skiers are better all mtn skiers than the best bumpers.  IMO it takes a broader skill set..but they're not right under the lift and easy to spot.


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Greg, you need to get out west.



Thanks Captain Obvious. 

Not going to be in the cards for some time financially.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Thanks Captain Obvious.



touche


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Thanks Captain Obvious.
> 
> Not going to be in the cards for some time financially.



Hey bvibert sponsored his other wife to go out to Abasin with the divas in May, maybe this year you'll be the lucky recipient. :lol:


----------



## jarrodski (Aug 11, 2008)

how about true king of the mountain... 

one run bumps, one run trees, one run gates, one run park (intro/progression park if you'd like) one run skis, one run snowboard... one run bar, one run shots and go.... 

i like scuba steve (can't ever remember his screen name) vs. patches on jacket guy (2kness???)  

I'm giving it to steve cause he seemed to skip a lot more obligations in the spring than most and never had anything but a shit eating grin, which leads me to believe he'll take top honors in the bar catagories...


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

ishovelsnow said:


> i like scuba steve (can't ever remember his screen name) vs. patches on jacket guy (2kness???)



Steve, as in powhunter?







Patches on jacket guy is MrMagic. 2knees is the AZ celeb on your Events calendar:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/32221-some-azer-famous-re-sundown-bump-bust.html


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> I haven't been out West. And remember, this is a Northeast specific forum and most of the conversation is in that vein. Put some of those guys that huck big drops out West on some icy East coast bumps and I bet some would flail around a bit. Different advanced/expert skiing skill sets.



Most of the people hucking big drops out west are from the East..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 11, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> It does not take long for and easterner to get used to the steeps out west.  It more intimidating than anything else.  Once you get into it and see that you can set an edge and hold it turn into super adreniline rushes.  Comming out of each turn launching 10 to 15 feat then landing into the next turn.  Fun Fun.
> Western hills do get ice.  When it gets up to 50 during the day then down to 10 at night.  Early the next morning you may as well stay in bed.



Early in the morning on days like that are for mad steezy speed on the groomers...zoom


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Most of the people hucking big drops out west are from the East..


Chris Davenport, Doug Coombs (RIP)... native massholers


----------



## jarrodski (Aug 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Steve, as in powhunter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahh  yes... them's be those guys...


----------



## chase (Aug 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Most of the people hucking big drops out west are from the East..



True most west coast rippers get their skills from the ice and moguls of the east but they still need to spend some time on western terrain before they can really tear it up out there...regardless of how sound an easterners mogul or racing skills may be they will still be humbled on their first trip to a serious western hill...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 11, 2008)

chase said:


> True most west coast rippers get their skills from the ice and moguls of the east but they still need to spend some time on western terrain before they can really tear it up out there...regardless of how sound an easterners mogul or racing skills may be they will still be humbled on their first trip to a serious western hill...



I agree..I still won't ski Corbetts..


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I agree..I still won't ski Corbetts..



neither will most J-hole locals...doesn't mean they can't though.


----------



## chase (Aug 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I agree..I still won't ski Corbetts..



2nd...In skied jackson for the first time last march...I skied alta 1 and 2, tower three chute and tons more steep stuff without too much trouble but when i looked down Corbetts I $h!t my ski pants and went back to rendezvous bowl...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 11, 2008)

chase said:


> 2nd...In skied jackson for the first time last march...I skied alta 1 and 2, tower three chute and tons more steep stuff without too much trouble but when i looked down Corbetts I $h!t my ski pants and went back to rendezvous bowl...



On youtube I saw so many crazy ragdoll wipeouts on Corbetts that I didn't even think of attempting it..I'm too nervous about getting injured.  Looking up Corbetts from 10-sleep bowl..there are so many grand piano sized rocks.  I've skied Jackson Hole the past 4 seasons and am happy skiing the other 99.8 percent of the mountain..


----------



## koreshot (Aug 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I agree..I still won't ski Corbetts..



That right there sums it up when talking West vs. East.

I have made it down most of the labeled/known challenging EC runs like Goat, Pump House, Saddle, Castlerock, etc...  and some I found pretty challenging and requiring a lot of caution and attention.  I fell on some, got back up and refocused and kept going.

Standing on top of Corbets I was scared.  I mean really scared. I noticed my knees were actually shaking from fear and adrenaline.  You just can't learn this kind of stuff at Hunter or Killington or Stowe.  There aren't many places on the EC that offer 1000 vert feet of uninterrupted 50 degree slope.  Or places where you enter a tight chute with rock on both sides, landing on a 60+ degree hard surface after 20 feet in the air.

Here is an East Coaster trying Corbets for the very first time, picture taken 3 years ago. He was pretty good in the bumps but he got screwed by Corbets all the same.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Aug 11, 2008)

chase said:


> 2nd...In skied jackson for the first time last march...I skied alta 1 and 2, tower three chute and tons more steep stuff without too much trouble but when i looked down Corbetts I $h!t my ski pants and went back to rendezvous bowl...



That was me when I was there a few years ago... Skied everything else but Corbet's freaked me out.  I really though I might get myself to do it this year given how much more snow there was -- supposedly there wasn't too much of a drop -- but I didn't bother planning to go up there until the last day, and then Sublette and East Ridge were on wind hold.  Who knows, I might have chickened out again, but with 600" of snow, that was the time.


----------



## koreshot (Aug 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> On youtube I saw so many crazy ragdoll wipeouts on Corbetts that I didn't even think of attempting it..I'm too nervous about getting injured.  Looking up Corbetts from 10-sleep bowl..there are so many grand piano sized rocks.  I've skied Jackson Hole the past 4 seasons and am happy skiing the other 99.8 percent of the mountain..



People like to do it because it is a challenging signature run, not necessarily because the skiing in there is great.  Actually, there are a few even more dangerous and challenging (mostly unmarked) runs at JH that the real experts focus on.  But they aren't under the (now dead) tram.


----------



## hardline (Aug 11, 2008)

koreshot said:


> That right there sums it up when talking West vs. East.
> 
> I have made it down most of the labeled/known challenging EC runs like Goat, Pump House, Saddle, Castlerock, etc...  and some I found pretty challenging and requiring a lot of caution and attention.  I fell on some, got back up and refocused and kept going.
> 
> ...



you are compleatly wrong. there is stuff just as steep at mansfield and spruce. not stowe the ski area. plus there is a bunch of stuff in the whites. you just have to where to go which is a good thing because you don't get people that should not be there trying to descend it. there is even stuff in plain sight.





or these, some require a mandatory rapel to access


----------



## chase (Aug 11, 2008)

koreshot said:


> People like to do it because it is a challenging signature run, not necessarily because the skiing in there is great.  Actually, there are a few even more dangerous and challenging (mostly unmarked) runs at JH that the real experts focus on.  But they aren't under the (now dead) tram.



For the first few days i was out there it dumped snow...the upper mountain got something like 40 inches in four days. The fifth day was completely cloudless but still cold...I didn't ski the side country but the most prominent lines were tracked up before noon...there were multiple tracks coming off of cliffs thats must have been 40-60 feet. There were even tracks down S&S and alta zero. It was crazy.

Oh and when you say runs more dangerous than corbetts do you mean stuff in the side country?


----------



## 2knees (Aug 11, 2008)

take a few days off and come back to this.  You guys are nuts.

I figure the start of school signifies the first major step towards ski season.  No more "true" summer.

The weather in N.H. is out of this world wild btw.  I wish i knew how to kayak.  It must be a freakin trip on some of those rivers right now.

And riverCoil would make me his bitch on most any terrain, that much i would bet on.  Gregs gonna get me beat up one of these days.  :lol:


How about Andyzee and Grassi.  Thats the one i want to see.


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

koreshot said:


> I have made it down most of the labeled/known challenging EC runs like Goat, Pump House, Saddle, Castlerock, etc...  and some I found pretty challenging and requiring a lot of caution and attention.  I fell on some, got back up and refocused and kept going.
> 
> Standing on top of Corbets I was scared.  I mean really scared. I noticed my knees were actually shaking from fear and adrenaline.  You just can't learn this kind of stuff at Hunter or Killington or Stowe.  There aren't many places on the EC that offer 1000 vert feet of uninterrupted 50 degree slope.  Or places where you enter a tight chute with rock on both sides, landing on a 60+ degree hard surface after 20 feet in the air.



Not sure I get your point. There are plenty of things in the East that humble me; some that scare me, and plenty of challenging stuff out here still that I haven't even skied yet. I know for a fact I don't have the skill to ski something like Corbet's. If I can't fully rip everything at places like Hunter, Killington or Stowe, why would I disillusion myself into thinking I could ski anything like Corbet's?


----------



## powhunter (Aug 11, 2008)

Jonnypoach vs awf170


----------



## chase (Aug 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Not sure I get your point. There are plenty of things in the East that humble me; some that scare me, and plenty of challenging stuff out here still that I haven't even skied yet. I know for a fact I don't have the skill to ski something like Corbet's. If I can't fully rip everything at places like Hunter, Killington or Stowe, why would I disillusion myself into thinking I could ski anything like Corbet's?



I think you need to have stood on top of corbetts to get what he means...corbetts isn't like the extreme stuff in the east where you have to hike, you get off the chair and there it is. Plus when your standing on top of corbetts its a little nerve racking to think that there is stuff a lot more intense in the JH side country. 

I've never seen a pic of something in the east like corbetts, look at hardline's first pic, it shows some steep demanding terrain that is riddled with cliffs but it shows nothing i would call an equal to corbetts. Skiing out west is a whole different world than the east coast.


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Jonnypoach vs awf170



Now, that would be a match-up! Young vs. not-so-young, but equally insane.



chase said:


> I think you need to have stood on top of corbetts to get what he means...corbetts isn't like the extreme stuff in the east where you have to hike, you get off the chair and there it is. Plus when your standing on top of corbetts its a little nerve racking to think that there is stuff a lot more intense in the JH side country.
> 
> I've never seen a pic of something in the east like corbetts, look at hardline's first pic, it shows some steep demanding terrain that is riddled with cliffs but it shows nothing i would call an equal to corbetts. Skiing out west is a whole different world than the east coast.



I have no doubt it's intense. That's not my point, which was that it seems silly to diminish the challenge of East-coast terrain, if you can't ski it all with proficiency. Perhaps I just suck.


----------



## chase (Aug 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Now, that would be a match-up! Young vs. not-so-young, but equally insane.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt it's intense. That's not my point, which was that it seems silly to diminish the challenge of East-coast terrain, if you can't ski it all with proficiency. Perhaps I just suck.



I kinda thought the same thing before i ever skied out west but once you get out there you realize that some of those runs deserve a much higher level of respect. If you skied every day of the season at stowe would you ski whatever inbounds feature you now fear? Unless its a giant cliff i would guess yes. Many people ski jackson 100 days a year for 5 years and still never touch corbetts. 

Sorry for the pointless posts...i"m taking a brake from writing a really long and boring research paper.


----------



## hardline (Aug 11, 2008)

chase said:


> I think you need to have stood on top of corbetts to get what he means...corbetts isn't like the extreme stuff in the east where you have to hike, you get off the chair and there it is. Plus when your standing on top of corbetts its a little nerve racking to think that there is stuff a lot more intense in the JH side country.
> 
> I've never seen a pic of something in the east like corbetts, look at hardline's first pic, it shows some steep demanding terrain that is riddled with cliffs but it shows nothing i would call an equal to corbetts. Skiing out west is a whole different world than the east coast.



    the pic is intentionall croped not to show the ridgeline, the rollover is just as bad as corbets it is about a 8 to 10 foot drop to stupid steep(don't have inclinometer)but my pack is right on the wall on my heelside. 
   Granted  out west you get off the lift and you are there. the comment i took issue with was "there is nothing in the east to prepare you for the west." there is nothing in the west that i could not ride because of the stuff i have ridden in the east.(i am much more conservative now with what i ride but when i was younger there was nothing that i wouldn't drop)
    one the reasons you see less deaths in the east from extream terrain is because you have to:
A. know where it is
B. have to make commitment to getting there.
the people that do this gennerally have the knowledge to be there. but we digress from the OT. i just want to be back on snow its 65 now it feels like fall and i am cranky.


----------



## chase (Aug 11, 2008)

hardline said:


> the pic is intentionall croped not to show the ridgeline, the rollover is just as bad as corbets it is about a 8 to 10 foot drop to stupid steep(don't have inclinometer)but my pack is right on the wall on my heelside.
> Granted  out west you get off the lift and you are there. the comment i took issue with was "there is nothing in the east to prepare you for the west." there is nothing in the west that i could not ride because of the stuff i have ridden in the east.(i am much more conservative now with what i ride but when i was younger there was nothing that i wouldn't drop)
> one the reasons you see less deaths in the east from extream terrain is because you have to:
> A. know where it is
> ...



Okay i see your point but If you had never skied OB in the east would you have acted the same? I think the most of the comments about east vs west were based on inbounds terrain only.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 11, 2008)

koreshot said:


> That right there sums it up when talking West vs. East.
> 
> I have made it down most of the labeled/known challenging EC runs like Goat, Pump House, Saddle, Castlerock, etc...  and some I found pretty challenging and requiring a lot of caution and attention.  I fell on some, got back up and refocused and kept going.
> 
> ...



Mentioning Goat and Castlerock in the same sentence as Corbetts is just plain wrong..lol


----------



## koreshot (Aug 11, 2008)

Man, I am misunderstood.

- I am not saying there isn't enough challenge on the EC.  I am in complete agreement with Greg - there is plenty of stuff that is challenging here on the EC. And I am definitely not saying that there isn't enough on the EC to keep me challenged.  Far from it.  I'm just saying that there is the level of difficulty and amount of easily accessible challenge in the West puts EC to shame.  It better with the terrain features and the snow they get!

- My picture was showing an EC skier, one of those guys who spends most of his time on EC bump runs and is pretty damn good at it.  He went for it in Corbets, which takes balls to do, so props to him - and he didn't fair very well.  Just saying that "bumps make a man" is only valid to a degree.  Bumps don't prepare you for something like Corbets.  They help, but....  

- If you really want to bring backcountry into the picture, all I have to say is this.  1 hour hike access from JHMR.


----------



## koreshot (Aug 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Mentioning Goat and Castlerock in the same sentence as Corbetts is just plain wrong..lol



Amen.


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> On youtube I saw so many crazy ragdoll wipeouts on Corbetts that I didn't even think of attempting it..I'm too nervous about getting injured.  Looking up Corbetts from 10-sleep bowl..there are so many grand piano sized rocks.  I've skied Jackson Hole the past 4 seasons and am happy skiing the other 99.8 percent of the mountain..



Sack up and do it. I was the exact same way for over half this past season. Every pow day Id make it to the top, wuss out and just rip pow laps in Rendevous. Then one day in Feb I had a few drinks (yes at 730 in the morn), looked down and just did it. I ragdolled, a long ways. But, all those rocks and stuff are really pretty damn hard to hit the way the fall line tends to project you once you're actually in there. To hit either of the side walls you'd almost half to be trying to go there in the first place. Its way easier than everyone cracks it up to be. Second time I nailed it, and railed pow turns the whole way down. Best part is theres a great little roll over at the bottom that you can come maching into and launch off of. Perfect kind of roll for it, it kicks you up before the top, so you kind of float above it for 20-40 feet or so (depending on balls/speed) no more than a foot or two above the pow, then land smooth. Either way, its actually way easier than alot of things people ski there everyday. Tower 3 can get gnarly on holiday weeks with all the traffic it sees, same with the Alta's, or hell even the backside of alta like Bernies or Bird in Hand can be way worse during a tough freeze cycle. Corbets stays protected all season long, minimal traffic, and gets windloaded more consistently than anywhere else on the mtn. Hell, skiers right under S&S can have the deepest snow on the hill. I dont even care to let out the stash, you need to the chops to get to it, and most arent going to take my word for it. 

Its true that many Jackson locals dont go into Corbets, but the ones that do know the truth.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 11, 2008)

AdironRider said:


> Sack up and do it. I was the exact same way for over half this past season. Every pow day Id make it to the top, wuss out and just rip pow laps in Rendevous. Then one day in Feb I had a few drinks (yes at 730 in the morn), looked down and just did it. I ragdolled, a long ways. But, all those rocks and stuff are really pretty damn hard to hit the way the fall line tends to project you once you're actually in there. To hit either of the side walls you'd almost half to be trying to go there in the first place. Its way easier than everyone cracks it up to be. Second time I nailed it, and railed pow turns the whole way down. Best part is theres a great little roll over at the bottom that you can come maching into and launch off of. Perfect kind of roll for it, it kicks you up before the top, so you kind of float above it for 20-40 feet or so (depending on balls/speed) no more than a foot or two above the pow, then land smooth. Either way, its actually way easier than alot of things people ski there everyday. Tower 3 can get gnarly on holiday weeks with all the traffic it sees, same with the Alta's, or hell even the backside of alta like Bernies or Bird in Hand can be way worse during a tough freeze cycle. Corbets stays protected all season long, minimal traffic, and gets windloaded more consistently than anywhere else on the mtn. Hell, skiers right under S&S can have the deepest snow on the hill. I dont even care to let out the stash, you need to the chops to get to it, and most arent going to take my word for it.
> 
> Its true that many Jackson locals dont go into Corbets, but the ones that do know the truth.



I don't hit Corbetts for the simple fact that I don't want to ragdoll down..to me that's not fun and skiing for me is about fun..I'm not into scaring myself..and S and S couloir is a whole nother animal..I'll take powder in the steep woods off of Thunder anyday..


----------



## koreshot (Aug 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I don't hit Corbetts for the simple fact that I don't want to ragdoll down..to me that's not fun and skiing for me is about fun..I'm not into scaring myself..and S and S couloir is a whole nother animal..I'll take powder in the steep woods off of Thunder anyday..



Pussy ;-)


----------



## hardline (Aug 11, 2008)

koreshot said:


> Man, I am misunderstood.
> 
> - I am not saying there isn't enough challenge on the EC.  I am in complete agreement with Greg - there is plenty of stuff that is challenging here on the EC. And I am definitely not saying that there isn't enough on the EC to keep me challenged.  Far from it.  I'm just saying that there is the level of difficulty and amount of easily accessible challenge in the West puts EC to shame.  It better with the terrain features and the snow they get!
> 
> ...



i completely agree the average EC skier is not prepared for the easilly accessable terrain out west but i think there is enough terrain in the east to prepare you for anything you might find in the west.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 12, 2008)

koreshot said:


> Pussy ;-)



A pussy that doesn't want to get injured...lol..


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Mentioning Goat and Castlerock in the same sentence as Corbetts is just plain wrong..lol



I would go as far to say it is just stupid mentioning them in the same sentence.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 12, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Seeing as how it's a rule that you can't declare a ski-off with yourself involved




You = FAIL. 

Ski-offs are based on a callout.  One of the participants has to call-out the other for said ski-off.


----------



## Marc (Aug 12, 2008)

Does that mean I got called out by an architect?  That takes some nerves, and architect calling out an engineer...


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 12, 2008)

Marc said:


> Does that mean I got called out by an architect?  That takes some nerves, and architect calling out an engineer...


Architects are always calling out engineers...just not to their face usually.  If not the engineer than they'll blame the contractor...doesn't everyone know that if they just followed the plans and specs everything would be perfect!


----------



## hardline (Aug 12, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Architects are always calling out engineers...just not to their face usually.  If not the engineer than they'll blame the contractor...doesn't everyone know that if they just followed the plans and specs everything would be perfect!



actually the way it works is they Architect wants to do something. the engineer redesigns so it will work. then the GC builds it. and when the Architect says it doesn't look of preform the way its suposed to both the Architect and engineer blame the GC.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 12, 2008)

hardline said:


> actually the way it works is they Architect wants to do something. the engineer redesigns so it will work. then the GC builds it. and when the Architect says it doesn't look of preform the way its suposed to both the Architect and engineer blame the GC.



its always a finger pointing fest no matter what.  I've got friends/family on all 3 sides...sometimes its fun to wind them up then sit back and watch.


----------



## hardline (Aug 12, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> its always a finger pointing fest no matter what.  I've got friends/family on all 3 sides...sometimes its fun to wind them up then sit back and watch.



i know all to well


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 12, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> You = FAIL.
> 
> Ski-offs are based on a callout.  One of the participants has to call-out the other for said ski-off.



The Ski Off God Father has spoken  :lol:


I was wondering when you show up


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 12, 2008)

hardline said:


> actually the way it works is they Architect wants to do something. the engineer redesigns so it will work. then the GC builds it. and when the Architect says it doesn't look of preform the way its suposed to both the Architect and engineer blame the GC.



in my world the architect might have a good idea but his fee structure and budget prevents him from executing a half decent set of plans so we (GC) do the the best we can, the engineer just seals the plan for permits because we can't find one worth shit because all the half decent ones work in industry - point 'em down and let 'em run!


----------



## Marc (Aug 12, 2008)

I hope you people who keep playing fast and loose with the term "engineer" aren't talking structural engineers.  Those guys are barely engineers at all.  Even regular Civ E's look down on 'em.  They're somewhere between a concrete engineer and the guy in conference room two no one has ever seen before sniffing the erasable markers.  EVERYTHING = 0.  Yeah, that's tough.  Wake me when some transients come into play.


----------



## hardline (Aug 12, 2008)

Marc said:


> I hope you people who keep playing fast and loose with the term "engineer" aren't talking structural engineers.  Those guys are barely engineers at all.  Even regular Civ E's look down on 'em.  They're somewhere between a concrete engineer and the guy in conference room two no one has ever seen before sniffing the erasable markers.  EVERYTHING = 0.  Yeah, that's tough.  Wake me when some transients come into play.



so where does EE, AE fall on your Engineer scale. and yes we where talking about structural. punk


----------



## awf170 (Aug 12, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Jonnypoach vs awf170



Two DNFs, so I guess it would a tie.  



chase said:


> I think you need to have stood on top of corbetts to get what he means...corbetts isn't like the extreme stuff in the east where you have to hike, you get off the chair and there it is. Plus when your standing on top of corbetts its a little nerve racking to think that there is stuff a lot more intense in the JH side country.
> 
> I've never seen a pic of something in the east like corbetts, look at hardline's first pic, it shows some steep demanding terrain that is riddled with cliffs but it shows nothing i would call an equal to corbetts. Skiing out west is a whole different world than the east coast.




How about Mt. Washington vs. Corbet's.  I've never seen Corbet's first hand, but my guess is there is a good amount of stuff on Mt. Washington that is harder and more dangerous then Corbet's.  You can slide all the way down Corbet's and not be hurt, right?  There is a ton of stuff on Washington that you just can't fall on.



hardline said:


> i completely agree the average EC skier is not prepared for the easilly accessable terrain out west but i think there is enough terrain in the east to prepare you for anything you might find in the west.



Agreed.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 13, 2008)

Marc said:


> Wake me when some transients come into play.



In all fairness, 90% of what I work on is steady state.

Yes, it's at 1200°F, but still, steady state.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 13, 2008)

Marc said:


> I hope you people who keep playing fast and loose with the term "engineer" aren't talking structural engineers.  Those guys are barely engineers at all.  Even regular Civ E's look down on 'em.  They're somewhere between a concrete engineer and the guy in conference room two no one has ever seen before sniffing the erasable markers.  EVERYTHING = 0.  Yeah, that's tough.  Wake me when some transients come into play.



No, we were talking about the dude in the hat and coveralls who runs the train :smash:


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 13, 2008)

Marc said:


> I hope you people who keep playing fast and loose with the term "engineer" aren't talking structural engineers.  Those guys are barely engineers at all.  Even regular Civ E's look down on 'em.  They're somewhere between a concrete engineer and the guy in conference room two no one has ever seen before sniffing the erasable markers.  EVERYTHING = 0.  Yeah, that's tough.  Wake me when some transients come into play.



In my industry the way to tell who is the true engineer is to pull out a  prostectus.  If there eyes light up like its christmas morning you got the real deal.


----------



## Greg (Sep 8, 2008)

Adironrider vs. dmc


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Adironrider vs. dmc



My money is on Adironrider!!!!!!


----------



## hardline (Sep 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My money is on Adironrider!!!!!!



what's the terms of the comp. i have a felling it would be close but DMC might edge it out. but i have never rode with either. i also have feeling that all of us one plankers are close in ability and would have a good time riding with eachother.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd lose a ski-off against just about anybody.  I don't have ACLs.  I keep the speed dialed back at all times.


----------



## hardline (Sep 9, 2008)

Geoff said:


> I'd lose a ski-off against just about anybody.  I don't have ACLs.  I keep the speed dialed back at all times.



i dont have an ACL in my right and from what i can tell as long as you keep your legs tone you dont need them. i lost mine in 93. granted i dont drop fifty footers anymore but i still ride pretty hard. i actually ride faster than i did pre 93 freeriding. i dont do downhill anymore but my gps said my average was about 60 mph last year so i will call it at about 45 or 50. its all about conditioning.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 9, 2008)

Geoff vs. Dork

Jimg vs. HPD

Zand vs Millerm277

Madskier6 vs Greg


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2008)

Highway Star vs. GSS

Dual mogul format.


----------



## jaywbigred (Sep 24, 2008)

This is a great thread...videos to come??????


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

Highway Gnar vs. mondeo

Bring it boys! :lol:


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 9, 2009)

Mondeo has to call me out (in a separate thread).  I'm waiting.....


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Mondeo has to call me out (in a separate thread).  I'm waiting.....



:lol:


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Mondeo has to call me out (in a separate thread).  I'm waiting.....



FWIW - if this ski-off happens in the bumps, my money's on Mikey Moseley. From what I understand, you couldn't hold a candle to about half of the Sundown flat bumpers.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> FWIW - if this ski-off happens in the bumps, my money's on Mikey Moseley. From what I understand, you couldn't hold a candle to about half of the Sundown flat bumpers.



You don't understand squat.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 9, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> You don't understand squat.


 POTD:lol:


----------



## thorski (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> FWIW - if this ski-off happens in the bumps, my money's on Mikey Moseley. From what I understand, you couldn't hold a candle to about half of the Sundown flat bumpers.



You don't understand the concept of a skioff do you?
All you want to do is race in the bumps, Your strong point in skiing. This would make you a smart tactician- play to your strong point, but a ski off will even the playing field out.
Say you win a bump run against highwaystar- great for you.
So highway star will get a letter- let's say L for lame. or an F for fail.
Well now it's highwaystars turn to pick a line. 
I bet he wins the next one. Then you would have to pick a new area. Can't do a bump run again, it's been done. You can't be a one trick pony and win a ski off.
Based on the fact that highwaystar has the balls to consider himself in the top 30 would mean he is at a very high level and would be difficult to beat .
If a ski off has four letters then it would involve 4 areas.
Bumps
cliff dropping run
slopestyle 
chinese downhill. head to head-no rules.
 I would pay to see that


----------



## hammer (Apr 9, 2009)

thorski said:


> Based on the fact that highwaystar has the balls to consider himself in the top 30 would mean he is at a very high level and would be difficult to beat.


:blink::blink::blink:

From what I've read, all HS has the guts to do is claim on an Internet forum that he is in the top 30.

Who has skied with him and can back up that claim?  Anyone...please speak up...


----------



## mondeo (Apr 9, 2009)

thorski said:


> Based on the fact that highwaystar has the balls to consider himself in the top 30 would mean he is at a very high level and would be difficult to beat .


Or that he has an overinflated ego.

One of the two.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Apr 9, 2009)

thorski said:


> Based on the fact that highwaystar has the balls to consider himself in the top 30 would mean he is at a very high level and would be difficult to beat .



Top 30 AZ skiers...top 30 in the US?  Top 30 at K-mart?  
Top 30 what...I must have missed a post somewhere but I'm not going back through the hundreds in this thread to see the top 30 claim.  fill me in...


----------



## hammer (Apr 9, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Top 30 AZ skiers...top 30 in the US?  Top 30 at K-mart?
> Top 30 what...I must have missed a post somewhere but I'm not going back through the hundreds in this thread to see the top 30 claim.  fill me in...


The claim is that he's in the top 30 at K-mart...

All I would like to know is if an AZer has skied with him and can back up _any_ claims on his skiing ability...


----------



## thorski (Apr 9, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Or that he has an overinflated ego.
> 
> One of the two.



Good point, but you ski killington. you see the quality up there.
For him to even put himself in that category would mean he is at an advanced level, no?


----------



## mondeo (Apr 9, 2009)

thorski said:


> Good point, but you ski killington. you see the quality up there.
> For him to even put himself in that category would mean he is at an advanced level, no?


I'm willing to give him being an advanced skier. But that doesn't make him any better a skier than 50% of the other people on this board.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 9, 2009)

Thorski=Highway star


----------



## thorski (Apr 9, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I'm willing to give him being an advanced skier. But that doesn't make him any better a skier than 50% of the other people on this board.



What would you pick for a ski off?


----------



## hammer (Apr 9, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I'm willing to give him being an advanced skier. But that doesn't make him any better a skier than 50% of the other people on this board.


Have you skied with him?


----------



## mondeo (Apr 9, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Thorski=Highway star


That's just mean, man.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 9, 2009)

mondeo said:


> That's just mean, man.



I'm tellin ya it's true


----------



## thorski (Apr 9, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> i'm tellin ya it's true



durp!


----------



## mondeo (Apr 9, 2009)

hammer said:


> Have you skied with him?


No, but I'm assuming he's an average member of the online community as far as skill goes.

Given that all the knowledge anyone has of him is some backseat skiing video and some reports from JerseyJoey, I figure that's generous.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 9, 2009)

thorski said:


> What would you pick for a ski off?



I'd pick hanging with my friends, skiing wherever and having a good time.

NEVER in my 25 years of skiing all over New England have I ever heard of such a thing.  Stowe would be the place of I've skied the most since High School and there, where the skiing talent is FAR superior to that at Killington, nobody gives a crap who's the best.  Sure there are ski bum races and other competitions, but a ski off?  

Honestly, if that's what deuche bags like you and highwaystar like to do and if others at Killington do the same wave your dick around non-sense, I have no desire to ski there.  It's freaking pathetic and you all look like a bunch of two year olds.


----------



## C2H5OH (Apr 9, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> ...


 :smash:


----------



## thorski (Apr 9, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd pick hanging with my friends, skiing wherever and having a good time.
> 
> NEVER in my 25 years of skiing all over New England have I ever heard of such a thing.  Stowe would be the place of I've skied the most since High School and there, where the skiing talent is FAR superior to that at Killington, nobody gives a crap who's the best.  Sure there are ski bum races and other competitions, but a ski off?
> 
> Honestly, if that's what deuche bags like you and highwaystar like to do and if others at Killington do the same wave your dick around non-sense, I have no desire to ski there.  It's freaking pathetic and you all look like a bunch of two year olds.



You havent seen ski pig on t.v. have you? It is friendly competition amongst friends.
maybe you can watch it on youtube.
Done at killington? I thought it was supposed to be at sundown?
And lighten up francis, geez.
I am not a top 30 skier at K or anywhere else still a relative beginer.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 9, 2009)

thorski said:


> durp!



Sometimes the truth hurts


----------



## mondeo (Apr 9, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Honestly, if that's what deuche bags like you and highwaystar like to do and if others at Killington do the same wave your dick around non-sense, I have no desire to ski there. It's freaking pathetic and you all look like a bunch of two year olds.


Rest assured, most K skiers are cool. There's a little cockiness here and there, but even then they're genuinely good guys that just know they're good skiers and don't really hide it.

What HS doesn't realize is that no one's actually ever claimed to be a better skier than he is, that I can remember. Not because they think he's an awesome skier, but because they just don't care.


----------



## thorski (Apr 9, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Sometimes the truth hurts



And sometimes guys put glasses on dogs cause they think it's cute. lmao


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 9, 2009)

thorski said:


> And sometimes guys put glasses on dogs cause they think it's cute. lmao



That made me laugh, thanks. I love this place!!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 9, 2009)

mondeo said:


> What HS doesn't realize is that no one's actually ever claimed to be a better skier than he is, that I can remember. Not because they think he's an awesome skier, but because they just don't care.


 
BINGO!!!  We have a winner.  Who really gives a rats ass who's a better skier once puberty hits?  Skiing should be about freedom and fun.  Who ever has the most fun wins!


----------



## dmc (Apr 9, 2009)

hardline said:


> what's the terms of the comp. i have a felling it would be close but DMC might edge it out. but i have never rode with either. i also have feeling that all of us one plankers are close in ability and would have a good time riding with eachother.



Naw... I suck...  Badly tuned deck... Old school tricks..  Short attention span...  Love of big lines over bumps...  huh?


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 9, 2009)

mondeo said:


> No, but I'm assuming he's an average member of the online community as far as skill goes.



That would be a very uninformed assumption to make.  But why not call me out for a ski off, if you are confident in that assumption.



mondeo said:


> Given that all the knowledge anyone has of him is some backseat skiing video and some reports from JerseyJoey, I figure that's generous.



Considering that I've been at Killington nearly all the days this season that you've been there, plus many more, I'm suprised that you haven't seen me ski. Infact, I bet you have, and you said to yourself,"Wow, now that's one of the top 30 skiers at Killington!"

Oh, and JerseyJoey has no idea who I am.


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

thorski said:


> You don't understand the concept of a skioff do you?
> All you want to do is race in the bumps, Your strong point in skiing. This would make you a smart tactician- play to your strong point, but a ski off will even the playing field out.
> Say you win a bump run against highwaystar- great for you.
> So highway star will get a letter- let's say L for lame. or an F for fail.
> ...



Hey genius. This theoretical ski-off was between Highway Gnar and mondeo, not me. I'm sure that Highway Gnar would school me on everything. He's one of K's top 30, after all. And everyone knows that bump skiers suck everywhere else on the hill...


----------



## thorski (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Hey genius. This theoretical ski-off was between Highway Gnar and mondeo, not me. I'm sure that Highway Gnar would school me on everything. He's one of K's top 30, after all. And everyone knows that bump skiers suck everywhere else on the hill...



I would like to see the ski off.  
Does highwaystar need to get paid for an appearance or something? 
You can change your skis can't you?


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> You don't understand squat.



You might be surprised. One thing I do understand is exactly where you fit in the complex Killington social scene. Two independent people basically told me the same thing... :lol:


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> You might be surprised. One thing I do understand is exactly where you fit in the complex Killington social scene. Two independent people basically told me the same thing... :lol:



Riiiiiight.  See above.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 9, 2009)

its kinda sad, the things people he considers friends say about him.

but he just puts his blinders on and keeps plugging away.  go get 'em kevin, you really are special.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 9, 2009)

Has there ever been a documented ski-off?


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 9, 2009)

2knees said:


> its kinda sad, the things people he considers friends say about him.
> 
> but he just puts his blinders on and keeps plugging away.  go get 'em kevin, you really are special.



Lol.  You have no idea who I am or who my friends are.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 9, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Lol.  You have no idea who I am or who my friends are.




lol, you'd be very surprised......


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Has there ever been a documented ski-off?



Never.



Highway Star said:


> Lol.  You have no idea who I am or who my friends are.



They don't know they're your "friends" either... :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> They don't know they're your "friends" either... :lol:


Funny Greg!


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 9, 2009)

2knees said:


> its kinda sad, the things people he considers friends say about him.
> 
> but he just puts his blinders on and keeps plugging away.  go get 'em kevin, you really are special.



Go right ahead and name names......Patrick Ford, of Wethersfield, CT....


----------



## mondeo (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> They don't know they're your "friends" either... :lol:


You see, this is why HS thinks the Killington social scene is complex. His friends are all imaginary.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Never.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't know they're your "friends" either... :lol:



Feel free to PM me, and I'll take it up with them in person.......If you're not full of BS.


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Feel free to PM me, and I'll take it up with them in person.......If you're not full of BS.



Nerve struck? :lol:

'Night 'night Creepy Kev.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Nerve struck? :lol:
> 
> 'Night 'night Creepy Kev.



Not at all Gaper Greg.  

If you've been talking to the guys from the Bump or Bust comp that I know, they've already ribbed me about being on here and thought it was funny.  Otherwise, you don't got squat.


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Not at all Gaper Greg.
> 
> If you've been talking to the guys from the Bump or Bust comp that I know, they've already ribbed me about being on here and thought it was funny.  Otherwise, you don't got squat.



In order to protect the innocent I can't divulge my sources.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 9, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Go right ahead and name names......Patrick Ford, of Wethersfield, CT....




that was amazing detective work.  its only listed on the brackets for bump or bust!  :lol:


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> In other words, I am making everything up.



See above.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> In order to protect the innocent I can't divulge my sources.



he's cracking!


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> In order to protect the innocent I can't divulge my sources.



All the "cool kids" on K-zone don't like me........omg.  Wow.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 9, 2009)

2knees said:


> he's cracking!



Yah got nuthin.  LOL.


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

2knees said:


> he's cracking!



Frantic.



Highway Star said:


> All the "cool kids" on K-zone don't like me........omg.  Wow.



Newsflash: nobody likes you.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 9, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Yah got nuthin.  LOL.



maybe not, maybe we do. dont lose any sleep over it though......


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

2knees said:


> maybe not, maybe we do. dont lose any sleep over it though......



He he he. Don't worry Highway Gnar. At the end of the day none of us could really give a crap about you.

Been fun boys and girls. Gotta get some sleep. Got an early morning ride tomorrow.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Frantic.
> 
> 
> 
> Newsflash: nobody likes you.



What are you, 5?  Evidently.  

Obviously, I have to have a bit of confidence in myself to go spouting off on here.  I am not at all concerned about what you may think you know or are making up.  

Ski off, anyone?


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 9, 2009)

2knees said:


> maybe not, maybe we do. dont lose any sleep over it though......



OMG, I'm so scardy.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 9, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> OMG, I'm so scardy.



riiiiight.

25 posts in the last 5 minutes, but you aint bothered at all.....


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 9, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Obviously, I have to have a bit of confidence in myself to go spouting off on here.



And please continue to do so.  You can't buy entertainment this funny:lol:


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> And please continue to do so.  You can't buy entertainment this funny:lol:



I know it. Solid gold.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow...there's 10 minutes I'll never get back again. :lol:


----------



## jaywbigred (Apr 9, 2009)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Wow...there's 10 minutes I'll never get back again. :lol:



+1


----------



## snoseek (Apr 9, 2009)

I guess summer is approaching fast....


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 9, 2009)

snoseek said:


> I guess summer is approaching fast....




I was out on my bike today, it was good!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 10, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I was out on my bike today, it was good!!!



Are you a top 30 biker at K too?


----------



## Geoff (Apr 10, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I was out on my bike today, it was good!!!



Does this thread need to get moved to the biking forum now?


----------



## thorski (Apr 10, 2009)

If there was a ski-off i would nominate Geoff as the judge.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll be up at Killington this weekend, and I'm itching for a ski-off.  So if you guys can tear yourselves away from your world of warcraft games, feel free to call me out.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 10, 2009)

_*Yeessss!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*_


----------



## 2knees (Apr 10, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I'll be up at Killington this weekend, and I'm itching for a ski-off.  So if you guys can tear yourselves away from your world of warcraft games, feel free to call me out.



i dont waste my time skiing with wannabe backseat gapers.

but for those with interest, just look for this fine individual.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 10, 2009)

2knees said:


> i dont waste my time skiing with wannabe backseat gapers.
> 
> but for those with interest, just look for this fine individual.




wow, he should hook up with the shamwow guy looking to slay the ladies on here a while back.  That's a mighty fine match.com mug shot.  :lol:


----------



## faceplant (Apr 10, 2009)

wait a minute-

aint Ted Bundy dead?       :-D


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 10, 2009)

2knees said:


> i dont waste my time skiing with wannabe backseat gapers.
> 
> but for those with interest, just look for this fine individual.



I actually did very well with that photo, thanks for reposting it.

If you can't handle a ski-off, maybe you would be up for a pose down?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 10, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I actually did very well with that photo, thanks for reposting it.
> 
> If you can't handle a ski-off, maybe you would be up for a pose down?



Did well where? http://www.prestigegayintroductions.com/  ??

Top 30 K skier AND Zoolander at the same time

your killing me here :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Apr 10, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I actually did very well with that photo, thanks for reposting it.
> 
> If you can't handle a ski-off, maybe you would be up for a pose down?



I wish you and Fabio all the best.  


Pose down?  maybe there's another reason you spend so much time in the backseat.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 10, 2009)

Wasn't there a pose-down with Dis over at K-Zone?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 10, 2009)

2knees said:


>



Can you get your hands any deeper into those pockets?


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 10, 2009)

I object to the lack of political correctness in this thread.....


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2009)

2knees said:


>



That pic brings creepy to a whole new level. At least we've confirmed you're good at pocket pool.

uke:


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> That pic brings creepy to a whole new level. At least we've confirmed you're good at *pocket pool*.
> 
> uke:



Probably a top 30 player


----------



## 2knees (Apr 10, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Probably a top 30 player




8 ball in the cornhole pocket!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok, seriously, I'm not going to get any work done today if this keeps up


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2009)

2knees said:


>





Highway Star said:


> I actually did very well with that photo, thanks for reposting it.



What's more disturbing? That photo, or that you actually admit to it really being you? Please tell me you set that up with a self timer and didn't subject someone to actually having to take that shot. Oy vey! :blink:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

mondeo said:


> you see, this is why hs thinks the killington social scene is complex. His friends are all imaginary.





highway star said:


> not at all gaper greg.
> 
> If you've been talking to the guys from the bump or bust comp that i know, they've already ribbed me about being on here and thought it was funny.  Otherwise, you don't got squat.





o3jeff said:


> are you a top 30 biker at k too?





geoff said:


> does this thread need to get moved to the biking forum now?





ahahahahahahaha


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 10, 2014)

I was looking for my ski off thread and found this gem


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 10, 2014)

This was a gem!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 10, 2014)

I want to see Nick vs Stefski. Sibling rivalry at its best!


----------



## ski stef (Nov 11, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I want to see Nick vs Stefski. Sibling rivalry at its best!



Oh, I'd accept this in heartbeat. Just for fun.... 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

